# Lubricant Storage and Dispensing Systems



## vdaman18 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I have someone who wants me to run piping in his auto shop to deliver motor oil from a storage tank to 6 filling stations with dispensing guns. Pipe will run 40 feet up and about 500 feet across to the stations. What kind of pipe is generally used in these situations? I figured I would just run 3/4" black pipe. Are there better alternatives?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Just use 3/4” garden hose,and fittings with gear clamps- that would be fine. It’s going to save you a lot of money on installation. A lot of guys run 3/4”
Garden hose in ceilings behind walls for industrial, commercial, and institutional work, cuz no one is going to know, and it’s big $$$!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I am torn. Never before has a topic been posted that I am more suited to answer. YET! If I gave a thorough answer, including ALL of my knowledge on Lubricant Dispensing Systems, I would get banned for *Lewd* and *lascivious* conduct.

Tonight, I weep.


----------



## vdaman18 (12 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Just use 3/4” garden hose, that would be fine. It’s going to save you a lot of money on installation.


🤣


----------



## vdaman18 (12 mo ago)




----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

OMG, that was funny.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> Tonight, I weep.


LMAO


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

vdaman18 said:


> Hi, I have someone who wants me to run piping in his auto shop to deliver motor oil from a storage tank to 6 filling stations with dispensing guns. Pipe will run 40 feet up and about 500 feet across to the stations. What kind of pipe is generally used in these situations? I figured I would just run 3/4" black pipe. Are there better alternatives?


You might want to look over the forum rules again and report back.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

vdaman18 said:


> Hi, I have someone who wants me to run piping in his auto shop to deliver motor oil from a storage tank to 6 filling stations with dispensing guns. Pipe will run 40 feet up and about 500 feet across to the stations. What kind of pipe is generally used in these situations? I figured I would just run 3/4" black pipe. Are there better alternatives?


Don't mind me........


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Intro or no go.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I am torn. Never before has a topic been posted that I am more suited to answer. YET! If I gave a thorough answer, including ALL of my knowledge on Lubricant Dispensing Systems, I would get banned for *Lewd* and *lascivious* conduct.
> 
> Tonight, I weep.


Such a poet, send this man some flowers!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Such a poet, send this man some flowers!



I stand in the shadow of the modern greats such as Bo Burnham. His re-imagining of Shakespeare is second to none.

_ 
........ This next piece is called "Sonnet 155," or "If Shakespeare Had Written a Porno," and it goes like this:

I saw the morning dew betwixt thine thighs
As I removed my source of Grecian power
As if King Midas dared to touch the skies
Upon thy body fell a golden shower

Thy body's temples: Two church bells had rung
Upon thy chest, a row of pearls bestowed
The sun had set; thy set, with weary, hung
I thought, "How black a night and blew a load!"

I said, "What light through yonder beaver breaks?
It is the yeast, and now my belly's yellow"
My pole gives cause to storms and earthy quakes
But 'tis not massive, I am no Othello

And when that final moment came to pass
Like Christ, I came, riding on an ass
.........._


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I hate, and I mean hate, literature, but that was readable.


----------

